# 'Undersized' Golden Retrievers



## VJC (Aug 20, 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody has ever heard of a Golden Retriever who has only grown to be the size of a King Charles Spaniel. This has happened to my Golden Retriever (100% pure Golden Retriever) and I am curious to see if anybody else has had an experience like this?


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Picture? I have never heard of this. Did you meet both the parents? What were their sizes like? I assume you didn't expect this.


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Also- how old is it?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How old is your puppy and how much does it weigh? Did the breeder own any other breeds of dogs?

Dwarfism is always a possibility. I know that some "breeders" have been trying to breed small Goldens but they usually involve a cross with a Cocker Spaniel or other small dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum VLC...

I'm curious to see pictures or at least hear more about your golden... How old is he? How big is he?


----------



## VJC (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm currently trying to upload a piccie to the forum but cannot seem to work out how to do this....could somebody perhaps let me know and you can then see my little girl!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

There was recently a puppy advertised near where I live (Utah) that was a female golden pup that was miniature in size to the rest of her siblings. They were actually advertising her as being miniature though she was from registered, normal sized parents. The advertisement did say that she had been to the vet but they didn't say why they thought she was so small. The pictures of her next to her siblings were quite amazing to see, though I do think there had to be some sort of genetic problem. I don't know.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I was at an AKC show with my Golden pup who at the time was 7 months old. I was showing my Corgi and had taken the Golden b/c they where having a hart clinic. Well anyway when I was standing there getting ready to go in to have Abby Checked there was a lady who had anouther Golden and she made the coment that my Golden was huge. Well Abby is only 22 inch and 55 lbs and this Golden was also a female 2 months older then Abby with a bunch of hair and was a good 4 inch smaller then Abby. I do not think my girl was big but hers was really small. Pritty dog just really small. Do not know whay but she seemed to think that hers was correct and mine was a monstor.

Heidi


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

The easiest way to post a pic is to make it an attachment. Instead of using the Quick Reply Window, click on "Post Reply" & you will have more options for your message. Click on the icon that looks like a Paper Clip & then browse to the file on your computer.


----------



## VJC (Aug 20, 2007)

...here she is....








She weighs 14kg and is 9 1/2 months old. ...oh...and she has the most adorable nature!


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you meet both of her parents? What were their sizes like?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a cute pup and looks very golden to me. If I did the math right that is about 31 pounds which is quite tiny for a 9 1/2 month old pup. I would expect more like 45 to 60 pounds at that age. I do know one of our members here has a rather petite golden.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I do know that Stephanie's Quiz is pretty "dainty" ....I can't remember how much he weighs though....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable. What a beautiful coat she has, and her face just makes you want to give her a kiss. I do think there must be something else in her background though. 

I think Stephanie said Quiz is around 55lbs, he's an adult though right?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler was a smallish golden all his life - topped out at 56lbs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My Abby is 50 pounds soaking wet at 2 1/2. People always comment about how she is to small to be a Golden, whatever. I kept track of Aby's weight and she was 28 pounds at 7 months. Your puppy is darling and will certainly still grow some. Abby has filed out a little in her third year. There are some advantages to a smaller size, too. She fits in my lap better, for sure!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The face looks to me like it has another breed in there, but other than that looks all golden to me 

I've never seen a Golden the size of a Cavalier. Cavies's only grow to be about 12 inches at the withers, so that would be one very very small Golden.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz, a male, is 40lbs soaking wet and only 21.5" at the withers. That's fully-grown at nearly 4 years old.








[/IMG]


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh wow -she's cute.

There's something distinctly Cocker-ish in her head shape. Did you actually SEE both parents? How did you find the breeder?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Oh wow -she's cute.
> 
> There's something distinctly Cocker-ish in her head shape. Did you actually SEE both parents? How did you find the breeder?


That's it! I was looking at this cute puppy and wondering about her head. Yes, she does have the look of a Cocker.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum she is a cutie!!! Can't tell much as I have nothing there to referecne her too as far as hieght goes.

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> That's it! I was looking at this cute puppy and wondering about her head. Yes, she does have the look of a Cocker.


Or even a Cavalier! Yes, she is cute.


----------



## VJC (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. I completely agree with what many of you have said about the 'spaniel' look.. However, I have seen both parents and they are goldies through and through. It's just so strange and I just wanted to find out if there were any other 'little' goldies out there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I wonder if it's possible for the grandparents genes to be passed on... say one of the grandparents were a Spaniel of some kind... I dunno lol. The look as got to come from somewhere along the line... 

I got to meet Tucker's great grandparents


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

It is also possible for there to be more than one sire in a litter. the DNA test that Faith's Mommy had done on Faith would certainly clarify is your puppy is 100% Golden Retriever or part spaniel.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

She is a very cute. But her her head is so un goldenish to me that she looks like a mutt. She deffintly could have had a different sire. She will be a great dog regardless.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

VJC said:


> Thanks for your comments. I completely agree with what many of you have said about the 'spaniel' look.. However, I have seen both parents and they are goldies through and through. It's just so strange and I just wanted to find out if there were any other 'little' goldies out there.


You know there are labs doing DNA testing on dogs to determine breeds now. You might try that. Either way she's adorable and I'm sure you enjoy getting to hug her up since she's lap size!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think she is adorable. Just think she wont squeesh you when she sits on you. I would ask the breeder if any of the other puppies are as small as her and what her grandparents looked like.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a cute one! She looks like she has good bone for her size & weight too. The perfect lapful.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

here is a picture of my petite hannah, she is nearly 4 years old and was rescued by gold rocks mom, she was a puppy breeding dog, she is 48 pounds,most people think she is a puppy. notice how short or should i say vertically challenged her legs are.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We used to have another member here who had a 40lb top-notch hunting and field Golden.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think a dual sired litter is definitely a posibility...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Morgan is very tiny, only 47 lbs but she has had a thyroid problem since she was 9 months old. Erin is very small too, only about 45 lbs but we know she isn't 100% Golden. I am going to do DNA test as soon as I can get it done around her. My 2nd Golden, Courtney was very small only about 42lbs, but she had Parvo as a baby and we always thought that might have stunted her growth. I love them all big and small, however my back prefers small :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have known four tiny Goldens, all AKC. One is my Keira... she is 45 pounds. Another was my foster Clara now Brandy, she is about 50 pounds and could lose a few. Jack, in CA, is 55 and belongs to a friend. He is obese at 55... he needs to lose at least 10, maybe 15! I also had a dog, a male, named Levi was 40 pounds and looked just like Quiz.


----------



## VJC (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey - this is all encouraging news! My little girl currently weighs 32lb and I think because my old boy really was a very big goldie she just seems all the smaller. As many of you have said though...at least she'll always be able to curl up on my lap!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had an English Setter once that was tiny. We always thought it was because it was orphaned at 4 weeks and was given to me after her Mother was hit by car and killed. She was so tiny when given to me that I said she looked like a pixie and that is what I named her. She was always a lot smaller than our other setters, but was every bit, maybe better, in the field than they were....quail dogs. 

But anyway, your girl is a beauty.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pocket Goldens Rule!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She's a pretty girl and doesn't look that small to me in the picture but there's no human reference point so I can't tell. 32 lbs. is tiny though and she looks good - not skinny at all. Too cute! Enjoy her!


----------

